# Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu



## thechamp (Apr 20, 2007)

Which do you think is better?  great article over at the IFL highlighting this debate using a recent fight

http://ifl.tv/News-07Apr20-Wrestling-Jiu-Jitsu.html


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2007)

I really don't know that much about the IFL, so my comments may not be accurate.  First off, what are the rules for the IFL?  IMHO, and this goes for all MMA fights, one thing I hate, is when I see people stall, but yet its deemed that they're controlling the fight.  So basically, I can lay on someone, preventing them from doing anything, make no attempts at a submission myself and get a win?  Now, in a regular wrestling match, throws, takedowns and pins are what wins the match.  What else was this wrestler doing besides the throws?  Again, I am not familiar with this event, so maybe the guy was throwing strikes too.

Look at Dan Severn, Mark Coleman and Mark Kerr when they first started.  Pure wrestlers.  Over time, their submission game greatly improved, but in the beginning, they seemed lost.

I feel that both wrestling and BJJ have much to offer.  In the end, matches like this are like a game of chess. 

Mike


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 20, 2007)

Neither and both.  Both have the edge in one area and an issue in another.

Examples:

Takedowns - Wrestling
Top Control - Wrestling
Submissions - Ju Jitsu
Fighting from the back - Ju Jitsu


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm a wrestler with a little jits training.  one of my guys is a jits guy with a little wrestling training.  we roll every couple months just for fun.  we're about the same size.  he's a slightly better technician.  i'm slightly stronger.

we're pretty evenly matched.  like the above poster said, i'm better at the standup and he's better from his back.  

another thing to note is how different the training is.  often, we'll roll with no progress for a while.  then one of us will get the other in a hold very specific to his art.  and then it's over in seconds because the other guy has no real counter in his repertoire.

i'd say they're as even as any other comparable arts.


----------



## thechamp (Apr 20, 2007)

if your interested in watching hte fight to see what the author is talking about, i found it on YouTube.  It really came down to what the judges taste was:

 Round 1-2:    




   Round 3:


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Apr 20, 2007)

Same thing, different rules.  Win the match.  In wrestling your not "supposed" to break bones.  Depending on your level in "BJJ" (I put it in brackets because to me jiu jitsu is jiu jitsu) if the opportunity presents itself, it's encouraged to break bones.  It's all JKD to me anyway.  Learn the good moves.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 23, 2007)

MJS said:


> I really don't know that much about the IFL, so my comments may not be accurate. First off, what are the rules for the IFL? IMHO, *and this goes for all MMA fights, one thing I hate, is when I see people stall, but yet its deemed that they're controlling the fight. So basically, I can lay on someone, preventing them from doing anything, make no attempts at a submission myself and get a win?*
> 
> Mike


 

In MMA rules this shouldn't happen, if the fighters (both) aren't working the ref should stand them up. Usually at the rules meeting beforehand the ref will tell the fighters how long he will leave it before he stands them up. Usually about 30secs or so.


----------

